# Powerway R13 bearing sizes and source?



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

Hi,

I recently purchased a wheelset that uses Powerway R13 hubs. I had a run of about 2 weeks where almost every bike ride I got caught in rain. So much rain in fact I felt like a submarine. The rear hub is feeling "gritty" or slightly "cruncy" and I'm wondering if maybe one of the bearings was compromised in the hub shell? I've removed the cassette body and checked the body bearings and they feel smooth by simply rolling them with my fingers. I've relubed the pawls and tried to see if that would make a difference but to no avail.

I'd like to purchase some quality bearings to replace the bearings on the R13 rear hub. Does anyone know the sizes or better yet provide a kit or supplier I could purchase these from? Ceramic bearings aren't needed. I simply want to replace the stock bearings in hopes that I can resolve the gritty feel.

thx!


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

What size are the bearings? Should be printed/stamped/scribed in some form on it. If they're something like 6802 or 6902, you can get them from BikeHubStore or even Amazon.


----------

